# St John USVI Maho Bay Camps Land Sold



## Beaglemom3 (Jan 2, 2013)

http://www.maho.org/


I don't know what this exactly means for the Camps, but can only think that it cannot be good for the eco-vacations here.

For those of you who know the Maho Bay Camps on St. John, U.S.V.I.,  here's the newsletter some of us received today:

Dear xxxxxx,

_Dear Campers, Staff and All Interested,

We have just discovered that the property which Maho Bay Camps sits upon has officially been sold.  The only information that has been released, is that a direct sale to an unknown buyer took place on 12/27/2012 for $13,950,000.  No one is releasing any more details.  We do not know who they are or their intentions.  All we know is that we are only taking reservations until we close on May 15, 2013.  We will continue to update you as we find out more.

We hope you have a blessed New Year and get to come visit us one last time._

For reservations please call 1-800-392-9004


----------



## Tia (Jan 5, 2013)

Will be interesting in hearing more on this when anyone knows more.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 7, 2013)

http://stthomassource.com/content/news/local-news/2013/01/02/maho-bay-camps-land-sold


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 11, 2013)

http://www.stjohntradewindsnews.com...ground-land-officially-sold-for-13-95-million

12000 guests per year - yikes! that is a big economical loss


----------

